# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Κλουβιά - Γενική φροντίδα >  Τέλος εποχής

## jenia21

Μετα απο 4 χρονια αρκετες επυτιχιες αλλα και αρκετες αποτυχιες ειρθε η ωρα για το τελος της κλουβας.Ο λογος αυτης της αποφασης ειναι οτι ειχα πολες ασθενειες συνηθως ποδαγρα,απο ενα κολαγαν σχεδον ολα με αποτελεσμα την απωλεια πουλιων λογω του στρες και της μακροχρονιας θεραπειας.Πηρα λοιπον την αποφαση να καταστρεψω την κλουβα τα πουλακια να μπουν ζευγαρια σε μικροτερες κλουβες και να ασχοληθω με το ζευγαρωμα των αγαπημενων μου πουλιων με καλυτερη φροντιδα αλλα και καλυτερη αντιμετωπιση των ασθενειων και της υγιεινης.Ειναι 4 ζευγαρια καρδερινες που θα φιλοξενηθουν στην νεα κλουβα ολα γεννημενα μεσα στην παλια.Ξεκιναω λοιπον το διαβασμα για να παρεχω οσο το δυνατον καλυτερες συνθηκες διαμονης διατροφης και ελπιζω να πανε ολα καλα.

----------


## mitsman

Ωραια κατασκευη... θες να μας πεις δυο λογια για τις διαστασεις????

----------


## jenia21

Ειναι 2μχ0.50χ0.50 ο καθε οροφος μετα θα μπει χωρισμα στη μεση και θα γινουν 1χ0.50χ0.50 για καθε ζευγαρι.

----------


## ROSSIGNOL

Καλή επιτυχία

----------


## jk21

ΔΑΜΙΑΝΕ συμφωνω με τη δημιουργια συστοιχιας απο ζευγαρωστρες και δειχνει ωραια κατασκευη και μπραβο σου ! αλλα ειτε θα βαλεις πατο απο καγκελο ειτε θα βαλεις υποστρωμα pellets απο πριονιδι ή κατι αλλο απορροφητικο .

διαφωνω με την εγκαταλειψη της μεγαλης κλουβας , η οποια μετα απο καλη απολυμανση μπορει ξανα να γινει ο χωρος πτησης και διαμονης  εκτος περιοδου αναπαραγωγης .

----------


## juamx214

Συμφωνω και εγω με τον δημητρη. Η κλουβα ειναι κλουβα. Και εγω έχει χρειαστει να απολυμάνω τη δικη μου αρκετες φορες (και 2 φορες συνεχομενα) δεν την καταργώ! Απλα αλλάζω το κλαδ που έχω μέσα 1 φορα το εξαμηνο. Και για καρδερίνες κιολας ειναι καλητερα ο μεγάλος χώρος πιστεύω!

----------


## jenia21

Να αλαξω ενα κλαρι οκ αλλα να αλαξω δυο δεντρα μου ειναι καπως δυσκολο.Ρωτησα τι μπορω να κανω για απολυμανση αλλα λογω του μεγεθους ηταν καπως δυσκολο.Δεν γινοταν να πλυνω ολη την κλουβα ψεκασα καποιες φορες με κατι σκευασματα για μικροβια αλλα αποτελεσμα δεν ειχα.Κουραστικα ψυχολογικα αλλα κυριως τα πουλακια ταλαιπωρηθηκαν πολυ.

----------


## jk21

μικροβια υπαρχουν παντου στους χωρους ! για ακαρεα υπαρχουν ακαρεοκτονα ισχυρα (και για φυτα .ψαξε αυτα για τετρανυχο .εχουν εφαρμογη και στα ακαρεα των πουλιων απλα σε πουλια πανω δεν κανουν ) που μετα παροδο καποιων ημερων ,εστω εβδομαδων ειναι οκ .μετα αν θες ξεπλενεις και το δεντρο με νερο υπο πιεση .στο εδαφος να αλλαζεις πιο συχνα το υποστρωμα ή να σκαβεις και να μπαινουν εντος εδαφους οι κουτσουλιες .το καθιστουν και πιο γονιμο .σπαιρνεις και ραδικι ,ταραξακο ,ζωχο και οταν βγουνε (αν προλαβουν να μεγαλωσουν ... ) τα πουλια κανουν παρτυ .εχεις εντος της μεγαλης κλουβας συντριβανακι με συνεχη ροη νερου και τα πουλια καθαριζονται συνεχως .το φτιαχνεις πανευκολα με αντλια για ενυδρειο .αλλαζεις εννοειται τακτικα το νερο του κλειστου κυκλωματος αν και η ροη του νερου το οξυγονωνει και δεν επιτρεπει αμεση δημιουργια μικροβιων (δεν την αποτρεπει βεβαια αν μεινει για καιρο )

----------


## ΓΙΩΡΓΟΣ ΑΙΓΙΟ

Εγω φιλε μου εχω μια ενσταση .Το σκεπαστρο που εχεις αλλαξε το αν μπορεις και βαλε με μονωση ,γιατι το καλοκαιρι τα πουλια στις επανω ζευγαρωστρες δεν θα επιβιωσουν λογω της θερμοκρασιας .Σε αυτο κατα κυριο λογο οφειλετε και η εμφανιση της ποδαγρας, στις ψηλες θερμοκρασιες τα ποιο αδυναμα πουλια την εμφανιζουν και κολανε και τα αλλα,μετα φευγει μονο με αγωγη χωρις ναεξαληφεται 100%.
Αν δεν κανω λαθος ειναι σε ταρατσα σπιτιου?

----------


## jenia21

Ναι ειναι σε ταρατσα σπιτιου και εννοειται οτι το σκεπαστρο  θα βγει την ανοιξη η θα το βαψω ασπρο με ενα ελαστομερες μονωτικο υλικο.Εχω βαλει απο την πισω μερια και ενα αναρριχητικο φυτο για πρασιναδα και για δροσια το καλοκαιρι που οταν μεγαλωσει θα σκεπασει ολη την κλουβα.

----------


## ΓΙΩΡΓΟΣ ΑΙΓΙΟ

Να μη το βγαλεις μονοσετο με φελιζολ οικοδομης τα πουλια θα δεχονται μεγαλες θερμοκρασιες και  ειναι μικρες οι ζευγαρωστρες για εξωτερικο χωρο, θερμοκρασια  θα δεχονται και απο το δαπεδο της ταρατσας,το αποτελεσμα θα ειναι παρατημενες φωλιες και προωρη πτερορεια.

----------


## geam

Φίλε σαφέστατα η τελική απόφαση είναι δική σου, αλλά θα σου πρότεινα να μην εγκαταλείψεις την μεγάλη κλούβα... ψάξε και βρες τι δεν έκανες καλά, και θα την βρεις την «ακρη»...
Όσο για την συστοιχία, πιστεύω πως θα χρειαστείς υποχρεωτικά ένα μονωτικό, κάτω από την λαμαρίνα όμως....

----------

